# microscope 60x-100x



## Lougie (Aug 5, 2013)

Looking to pickup some kind of scope to view the tich's

nothing too expensive hopefully.  Any suggestions on brands or models or anything?


as always, thanks!


----------



## Locked (Aug 5, 2013)

Lougie said:
			
		

> Looking to pickup some kind of scope to view the tich's
> 
> nothing too expensive hopefully.  Any suggestions on brands or models or anything?
> 
> ...



2.75 +2.00 shipping US>>>>http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mini-Jeweller-60X-Pocket-Microscope-Jewelry-Magnifier-Loupe-Glass-LED-Light-UV-/290896990508?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43bacfd12c

Same thing but from Amazon. 2.15 +5.00 shipping>>>http://www.amazon.com/Pocket-Microscope-Jeweler-Magnifier-Adjustable/dp/B0053VJEL2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1375737699&sr=8-2&keywords=60x+pocket+microscope


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 5, 2013)

and ....SOLD!

just got one...lol..


----------



## Lougie (Aug 5, 2013)

hxxp://www.amazon.com/dp/B001CTLKSO/ref=pe_385040_30332200_pe_309540_26725410_item

decided to go with a  similar product.  better reviews.  

Thanks for the links


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 6, 2013)

I didn't like the 60-100 near as well as I like the 30x.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 6, 2013)

:yeahthat:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 6, 2013)

Can't wait to try this. This was less expensive then my radio shack special. Couldn't hurt anything....


----------



## Locked (Aug 6, 2013)

I have both a 30x and the 60-100...I actually prefer the 60-100 hands down. It's small and easy to use and the led light is nice and bright.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 6, 2013)

hXXp://www.ebay.com/itm/310393865610?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p398 4.m1497.l2649


----------

